# Amazon Fire Tablet



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Any thoughts on the Amazon Fire tablets? They’re so cheap they seem like they’d be perfect for a dedicate Uber device.

I’m an Apple guy, but I feel like Uber focuses a lot more on Android.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

The Fire "overlay" used over the Android OS uses a lot of resources. My fires (1st and 3rd generation) are also pretty limited referring to memory and storage. Processors are not high end at all. Biggest complaint, at least on my variety, is lack of authentic GPS. Uses assisted GPS which gets location from wifi areas and from device you might be tethered to.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

krbjmpr said:


> The Fire "overlay" used over the Android OS uses a lot of resources. My fires (1st and 3rd generation) are also pretty limited referring to memory and storage. Processors are not high end at all. Biggest complaint, at least on my variety, is lack of authentic GPS. Uses assisted GPS which gets location from wifi areas and from device you might be tethered to.


Wow you're right I checked and no GPS on any Fire Tablet! Thanks!!!


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Don't let GPS scare you off. If you are going to use in car, tye tablet can use vehicle GPS (if equipped) via obd2 link. There are external GPS receivers that link via Bluetooth and mount on top of vehicle. Much more accurate when surrounded by talk buildings.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

krbjmpr said:


> Don't let GPS scare you off. If you are going to use in car, tye tablet can use vehicle GPS (if equipped) via obd2 link. There are external GPS receivers that link via Bluetooth and mount on top of vehicle. Much more accurate when surrounded by talk buildings.


Thanks but doesn't sound with the effort.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Authority said:


> Any thoughts on the Amazon Fire tablets? They're so cheap they seem like they'd be perfect for a dedicate Uber device.
> 
> I'm an Apple guy, but I feel like Uber focuses a lot more on Android.


Trust me, anything Amazon, you will absolutely have to compromise on something. It's just the way it is.

Only thing worse, Amazon over-the-top INTRUSIONS & marketing BS.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

krbjmpr said:


> The Fire "overlay" used over the Android OS uses a lot of resources. My fires (1st and 3rd generation) are also pretty limited referring to memory and storage. Processors are not high end at all. Biggest complaint, at least on my variety, is lack of authentic GPS. Uses assisted GPS which gets location from wifi areas and from device you might be tethered to.


Ive tested this, and a no-GPS tablet does not seem to get accurate GPS from phone it is tethered to.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Ive tested this, and a no-GPS tablet does not seem to get accurate GPS from phone it is tethered to.


I also just tested this with an iPhone 8+ and a Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 8.0. The GPS function did not work at all. I drove 2 miles running both Uber & Lyft apps in split screen and my vehicle position never updated on the apps in the tablet.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I’ve been an Android person all my life but junkware, ads, and tracking has made me switch to Apple.

The catalyst for me was push ads. Ads would just appear on my phone in the middle of driving.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I've been an Android person all my life but junkware, ads, and tracking has made me switch to Apple.
> 
> The catalyst for me was push ads. Ads would just appear on my phone in the middle of driving.


I agree, about 2 months ago with a upgrade to my Android tablet I started getting ads every time it reconnects to a wi-fi hot spot. That is BS, I paid for my tablet it was not part of a promotion where I got it free or at a discount I should not be subjected to that annoying ad.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

I have a cheap fire tablet tethered to phone's wifi hot-spot. I use it for music with alexa voice controls, and to see lyft rider app to spot ants. It works just fine for gps, just takes a few seconds to catch up sometimes. It's definitely slow, but having paid $30, I don't mind leaving it in my center console 100% of the time, and letting it bake in the Florida sun, or tossing it to a pax if they want to type a song in. It's been over a year and it still works just fine. A nicer tablet would be nice for when I watch netflix at the airport and it can't switch apps and back without restarting. but anything much over $50 and I wouldn't treat it as disposable. Plus the tiny screen size actually makes it fit perfectly, on a magnetic mount in front of my armrest, honestly I've had a lot of pax who thought it was factory installed, since it's basically exactly where mercedes/audi/bmw put there touchpad controllers.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SubaruLegacy said:


> I have a cheap fire tablet tethered to phone's wifi hot-spot. I use it for music with alexa voice controls, and to see lyft rider app to spot ants. It works just fine for gps, just takes a few seconds to catch up sometimes. It's definitely slow, but having paid $30, I don't mind leaving it in my center console 100% of the time, and letting it bake in the Florida sun, or tossing it to a pax if they want to type a song in. It's been over a year and it still works just fine. A nicer tablet would be nice for when I watch netflix at the airport and it can't switch apps and back without restarting. but anything much over $50 and I wouldn't treat it as disposable. Plus the tiny screen size actually makes it fit perfectly, on a magnetic mount in front of my armrest, honestly I've had a lot of pax who thought it was factory installed, since it's basically exactly where mercedes/audi/bmw put there touchpad controllers.


That's interesting, as there is no Amazon tablet that has GPS.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GEW27DA/?tag=ubne0c-20
I have this exact tablet, I believe it's the 7th generation but amazon's numbering system is weird. The lyft rider app (a hilariously ancient version probably originally intended for failed fire phone, it's from before they even offered shared rides!), works just fine. It's actually better than modern app, because it's easy to move starting pin around and see amount of ants in different areas to gauge supply. hmm... looking at the specifications it says 

Location ServicesLocation-based services via Wi-Fi
If it is using wi-fi location, than I'm actually pretty shocked how accurate it is, and that it's able to triangulate via wifi even when I'm in the middle of nowhere. (with a 300 foot range of wifi, it makes sense in city to always be hitting a few access points). Or maybe it somehow taps into phone gps via the hotspot. but I doubt that, since I've been having trouble with my phone's gps and not with tablet's. Maybe it's magic? It's definitely not the accelerometer tracing trip from known home starting address, because it often is lost if you haven't use it in a while and you have to tap find location to get a location lock.

I forgot to mention. It does not have a navigation app, if that's what you want it for. Although I suppose it's possible you might be able to sideload a nav app, but I haven't bother sideloading anything yet.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SubaruLegacy said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GEW27DA/?tag=ubne0c-20
> I have this exact tablet, I believe it's the 7th generation but amazon's numbering system is weird. The lyft rider app (a hilariously ancient version probably originally intended for failed fire phone, it's from before they even offered shared rides!), works just fine. It's actually better than modern app, because it's easy to move starting pin around and see amount of ants in different areas to gauge supply. hmm... looking at the specifications it says
> 
> Location ServicesLocation-based services via Wi-Fi
> ...


Heh, I'm a huge fan of if it works for you! I've never had any luck using a tablet that didn't have GPS. Having 5 daughters, I'm pretty sure every tablet ever made is stashed somewhere in my house....lol, none ever worked in my area that didn't have GPS chips. Lyft, which is famous for telling you a ride is 5 minutes away (until you accept it) and it's actually 15.....they blamed that on using a Fire tablet. Anecdotal, to be sure, but since switching to my iPad Pro, it's worked just fine.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Heh, I'm a huge fan of if it works for you! I've never had any luck using a tablet that didn't have GPS. Having 5 daughters, I'm pretty sure every tablet ever made is stashed somewhere in my house....lol, none ever worked in my area that didn't have GPS chips. Lyft, which is famous for telling you a ride is 5 minutes away (until you accept it) and it's actually 15.....they blamed that on using a Fire tablet. Anecdotal, to be sure, but since switching to my iPad Pro, it's worked just fine.


Again I am only using it for rider app. The driver app isn't even available from Amazon app store. And I doubt they'd work side loaded given how fragile they are even on systems they are designed for.

Lyft see straight up lies on times. 5 minutes away... 10 miles. 120mph!


----------

